# Just Picked Up A New To Me 2004 Outback 28Rss!



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, We just picked up this trailer yesterday. So far its pretty awesome, just needs some maintenance. Its gonna be great with 4 kids!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!!

I had a 28RSS before my current 301BQ. If you'd like to check out some mod's for your model, click on the link in my sig file and scroll down to the link for the 28RSS mods.


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the Welcome! About the only problem with the rig is the front cap has some wrinkling in the plastic/fiberglass, or whatever it is. The inside looks and feels new still!

I'll take a look at the mods, thanks!

Guipo



Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site!!
> 
> I had a 28RSS before my current 301BQ. If you'd like to check out some mod's for your model, click on the link in my sig file and scroll down to the link for the 28RSS mods.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

Guipo said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the Welcome! About the only problem with the rig is the front cap has some wrinkling in the plastic/fiberglass, or whatever it is. The inside looks and feels new still!
> 
> I'll take a look at the mods, thanks!
> 
> Guipo


I purchased a 2007 Outback 28KRS and have the same wrinkling in the fiberglass on the front cap.
My son used to work in the RV industry and said he thought that was due to water leakage (probably from a hole on the roof).
We checked out the roof and it looks like there may be a small hole in the front cap (driver's side) roof, so maybe there's something to it.
He said I may have to replace the entire cap, certainly would need to pull it off and re-finish the edging and replace some wood.
If I go that route I'll post my process, he said he'd help me do it...we'll see how that works :')


----------

